# Skyline V36 370GT porn



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Love the 370GT sedan, same engine as the 370Z, great handling and superb quality . . . bang for the buck even new.

Pictures are from access garage, V36 tuner in Tokyo


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

I am liking the look of the V36. I am thinking that it could be a good family ride in years to come. You see a lot of these in the US (I think I am right in saying that). Great pictures - would be nice to also see some of the interior.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LozGT said:


> I am liking the look of the V36. I am thinking that it could be a good family ride in years to come. You see a lot of these in the US (I think I am right in saying that). Great pictures - would be nice to also see some of the interior.


Its a complete under rated car, and a shame or better say luck for european premium brands that Infiniti has no real target for that market in the EU.
Edmunds.com had tested the 350GT against the BMW 335i sedan and at the end they couldn`t justify the price of the Bimmer against the G35, as handling and performance were superior on the G35, yet quality, economy and options on the same level . . .. at the end of the test the Bimmer however got an overheat and gave up


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That last picture the car looks mega impressive


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LozGT said:


> - would be nice to also see some of the interior.


Couldn`t find precise interior shots of the cars above, but access does a lot in the carbon stuff, so should go in this region:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice, are they only available as autos?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

mr mugen said:


> very nice, are they only available as autos?


Yes only as auto.

But you get Atteasa ETS and Super Hicas as options, as well as 7AT-X


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you gtrlux for posting those extra pictures. It does look like a very tidy piece of kit. I may scour the auctions to see what prices are like at the moment - it's good to have a idea of what one might import in the future. I wonder what tuning options there are?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

they look stunning, perfect for a family use.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LozGT said:


> Thank you gtrlux for posting those extra pictures. It does look like a very tidy piece of kit. I may scour the auctions to see what prices are like at the moment - it's good to have a idea of what one might import in the future. I wonder what tuning options there are?


You get a very good range of models in the V36 Skyline line up:

Base model:
2.5V6 230HP 5AT 
3.5V6 315HP 5AT

Enhanced base model:
2.5V6 230HP 5AT AWD
3.5V6 315HP 5AT AWD

Upgrade models:
2.5V6 230HP 7AT-X / 5AT-X / 
3.5V6 315HP 5AT-X

Top Range:
3.7V6 330HP 7AT-X
Nismo 370GT 3.6V6 7AT-X 345HP

And the 2.5 V6 with 230HP is not to underestimate, will kill any BMW325i or Lexus IS250 by a big margin . . . in videos I have seen it made a 0-100KMPH in just 7sec (thats on par with a lighter Golf GTI), compared to low 8-8,5sec for the Bimmer and Lexus. So a real car to consider for entry class executive family mayhem .. . plus you get Fairlady sound out of that 2.5 engine as well


----------

